# VSA, DMX and MIDI



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Perhaps I'm crazy for thinking this way but, has anyone used VSA and DMX for thier haunt show control and slaved them to a MIDI system? I know anything is possible with big bucks but I don't have a major theme park type budget. I am acquiring a DMX based system (as budget allows) a little at a time and I am an old garage band keyboardist. I know that there are MIDI controled stand alone digital samplers that have multiple outputs (like 8) and basiclaly could act like 8 independant audio playback units. Take a look for Akai S2000 as an example. These sell for $150 on ebay all the time. Last I checked it's pretty hard to find a totally road worthy sample play back unit for under $20. These things are ready to go just connect the outputs to an amplifier and set up the MIDI chanel assignment...

Is there a way to use something like the VSA console software to synch up with some MIDI software or a DMX to MIDI software conversion using a USB to Midi converter ($10 varity)

Ideas?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't know about using VSA, but you can get MIDI servo controllers and run your whole display from a MIDI sequencer. If you already have DMX hardware, there are MIDI - DMX bridges out there. I've been interested in it myself, but haven't had the time or funds to try it.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I have looked at hardware solutions but they are few and pricey...
I really want to do something thagt works off something like SMPTE time code or something in a software solution...


----------



## aylr (Jun 19, 2012)

This is something that I have not looked into very much, though I did try some MIDI --> OSC --> vvvv stuff. It seemed crazy powerful, but I got overwhelmed quickly.

http://vvvv.org/documentation/osc


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmmm I will take a look thanks!


----------



## vincemacpaul (Jun 1, 2011)

Newbus here. I'm putting final touches on 2 - 3axis skulls and an animated raven. I have the mid level VSA software. I need 3 separate voice audio tracks. I ASSUMED I could utilize the 4 channels on my Logitec 430 surround computer system. I've been able to isolate any one of the 4 speaker inputs while silencing the others through Audacity with tunes, haven't tried it with home made voice tracks yet. Not there yet. I'll be following this thread. I'll save up and get whatever it takes as this stuff is way over the top for Halloween.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

OK, I was able to clear a hurdle today.
I was able to use a piece of freeware called loopmidi to create a virtual connection between a digital audio workstation package called Reaper and a DMX lighting control package called Venue Magic.
I was able to use Reaper as a master and run in synch a sequence in Venue Magic...

So, now for the challenge... Do it for a reasonable cost... I'm using trial versions pf these packages. Reaper is great and only $60.00 so that is acceptable to me. 
However, Venue Magic DMX+AV version I am trialing lists for $599.00, way too high cost for my yard haunt... 

Now I need to find a DMX lighting package that can slave to Midi (or can use a midi file for it's audio and select a midi output device) for $100 or less....

Ideas?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure if it will do what you need it to, but have a look at freestyle. I know it has some midi input options.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks! I will


----------

